# Wednesday Fishing



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

Think the Chagrin will be good to fish by Wednesday afternoon? Planning on making a trip out there. But only if it might be worth it.


----------



## mo-trout (Feb 16, 2016)

It should be . I can keep you posted I drive by it every day .


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

That would be awesome! i just know the grand will be trashed but im hoping the chagrin will clean up and atleast be fishable by then


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

Chagrin is currently at 3000cfs. It's peaked out and starting to drop. It would have two days of drop if you were looking to fish on Wednesday. 

I'm going with "no". Not unless you really like muddy water.

Good luck if you go.....


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

In all honesty i just wanna get out and fish. If the CFS is low ill give it a shot, yeah itll be muddy but im off work wednesday so as long its not blown out ill give it shot. Might get lucky..... im just itching to get out and fish


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

If you gotta fish some mud........use something stinky. They'll find it


----------



## dunkxn (Mar 11, 2016)

agreed try some shrimp been killin steelies on it this year


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

dunkxn said:


> agreed try some shrimp been killin steelies on it this year


Never used shrimp... Do you just use a small piece of it on a jig?


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing...do you leave the shrimp outside to get funky like you would with cat fishing and hot dogs? Heck I will probably get a coyote sniffing round the porch!


----------



## dunkxn (Mar 11, 2016)

hahah nope i just thaw it out in hot water for like 10 minutes and its good to go


----------



## jjyohe (Sep 21, 2014)

How do you rig this? What size are the shrimp you use?


----------



## dunkxn (Mar 11, 2016)

I use medium size shrimp and remove the tail and i bury the hook inside it so its not shown


----------



## mo-trout (Feb 16, 2016)

Hey kayak the chagrin is definitely still going to be muddy tomorrow . Might be worth trying tomorrow evening .


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thnks Mo-Trout, Ill probably head out there around 5 and give it a shot. Doesn't hurt to try


----------

